# How can help my tegu？It can't move my arms



## alancao (Nov 16, 2015)

my tegu In California, it has been four months old, it is ready to dormancy, but this week, I see the two forelimbs can't move, who can help me how to cure it, I am very worry, it is now also don't eat, I'll bring it in light during the day.


----------



## alancao (Nov 16, 2015)

I fed him beef crickets and mice


----------



## alancao (Nov 16, 2015)

who can help me~~~


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Get him to the vet asap.


----------



## alancao (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you, is there any way you can own cured? Now it sleeps, do not eat, there is no way to add calcium.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I suggest a veterinary visit.


----------

